
Apple Acquires Machine Learning Startup Turi (formerly Dato, GraphLab) - hektik
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/exclusive-apple-acquires-turi-major-exit-seattle-based-machine-learning-ai-startup/
======
rahimnathwani
Is anyone here using Turi's software in production? I've come across GraphLab
as it was used for a MOOC I was taking, but otherwise I'd not heard of the
company.

